# MY NEW 10 INCH RHOMBEUS



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i suck at taking pics. Will get better ones tomorrow when its brighter.








Trying to get a POTM going on here lol
Love this guy thanks a bunch Rooner








when i first saw this guy in the bucket i was freaking out in front of him lol. Anyways enough talk

During Acclimation; played it safe and did it for an hour hes about a good sexy 2 inches thick
View attachment 125311

View attachment 125312


My favourite pic:
View attachment 125313


and the rest:
View attachment 125314

View attachment 125315

View attachment 125316

View attachment 125317

View attachment 125318

View attachment 125319

View attachment 125320

View attachment 125321

View attachment 125322

View attachment 125323

View attachment 125324


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

wow henry i heavnt heard form you in a while!

thanks man


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

great fish man veryyy nice


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

lets see a tank shot


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Awesome looking Rhom you got there Rocker-Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

He looks awsome i told you it was a sweet rhom . Lets get him that bigger tank asap so you can get some nice growth out of him


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCE...!!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks alot guys!

ill get a tnak shot tomorrow nothing special though, if i get hired at tim hortons ill buy a couple dozen danios or tetras for him.

Im not used ot having this guy in my tnak lol i come in, turn on the light and expect m reds to be there. I domiss my reds but i love this guy so much


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## ak47soulja (Jun 11, 2006)

very nice rhom


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

btw rocker you got a bit a bling in that rhom fo yours


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

looking great, very very impressive


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

is that a 5g bucket?
nice rhom


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Very nice! I gotta come see this in person :|


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

so what kinda deal you get on that sucka,,,?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Very nice lookin rhom!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

that rhom kicks ass


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

pics as requested lol

bob351: ya i love his blue/purple scales!

redrum781: yup its a 5 gal bucket

cueball: look around in canadian classifieds for rooners thread and ull find the price









View attachment 125378

View attachment 125377

View attachment 125379

View attachment 125380

View attachment 125381

View attachment 125382

View attachment 125383

View attachment 125384

View attachment 125385

View attachment 125386


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

amazing colour on him are you keepiing the gravel or changing it to dark so he get nice and steathy


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

is a 40g too small for a 10" rhom?


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

very nice


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

fidelasg said:


> is a 40g too small for a 10" rhom?


yes but its only teporary


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

bob351 said:


> amazing colour on him are you keepiing the gravel or changing it to dark so he get nice and steathy


i want to change it into a darker substrate. Ive been trying to find this one members pic of his tank. And it had the best gravel ever. It was like smooth river stones like the ones u use to skip rocks that ranged from size and colour from the natural grey to black and darker brown.

upon further inspectioon i noticed that his fins look like this towards the end, minor case of fin rot? there also is a faint white line where the 'hairs' meet the fin (the thck black line is the fin)
View attachment 125387

?


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

He looks great

I bet your really happy with him


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

rocker said:


> amazing colour on him are you keepiing the gravel or changing it to dark so he get nice and steathy


i want to change it into a darker substrate. Ive been trying to find this one members pic of his tank. And it had the best gravel ever. It was like smooth river stones like the ones u use to skip rocks that ranged from size and colour from the natural grey to black and darker brown.

upon further inspectioon i noticed that his fins look like this towards the end, minor case of fin rot? there also is a faint white line where the 'hairs' meet the fin (the thck black line is the fin)
View attachment 125387

?
[/quote]
that was like my rhoms fins when i got him i think it is from stress or ammonia burn in the bucket becuse my rhom never had fin rot and the fins are great now no need to worry


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

ah thanks.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

np but just watch over it the next few days


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

speaking of which bob, post some new recent pics of that badboy rhom of yours


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

definetly









but i gotta make some banners 1st fro some people


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lol i just finished making mine.


----------



## piranah4life44 (Oct 29, 2006)

Nice P...Nice looking tank for the big guy too. Should enjoy life in there, take good care of him!


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

going way off topic here...sorry

how come u have the top intake closed on your filter?
i have both of mine open, is there a difference?
sorry for the derail


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

i honeslty have no idea lol. When i first bought it i eft it close and never bothered to open it LOL


----------



## fidelasg (Oct 23, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> going way off topic here...sorry
> 
> how come u have the top intake closed on your filter?
> i have both of mine open, is there a difference?
> sorry for the derail


What does this do? I have mine open sometimes and closed sometimes


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

it justs sucks water from different parts of the tank


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

rocker said:


> i honeslty have no idea lol. When i first bought it i eft it close and never bothered to open it LOL


funny bacouse mine were open out of the box and i never took the time to close them
great lookin rhom ........ btw


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Very very nice. Congrats







!


----------



## gimmemyshit (Oct 7, 2005)

Looks healthy!


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes the 40 g is only temp but rocker told me hes gonna be in a 40 g for a year







to long if u ask me but its up to rocker


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

I really like your Rhom!

Is he from the Xingu river by any chance? -He really has a nice look to him!


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Rocking rhom for a rocking guy. Beautiful piranha man. 
E


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> I really like your Rhom!
> 
> Is he from the Xingu river by any chance? -He really has a nice look to him!


thanks. I dont know ill ask the guy who sold it to me if he knows hte locality of it.

and thanks eveyrone else









lol ya hopefully i get get a bigger tank between next month and next november. He still has turning room...for now :laugh:


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Great looking Rhom man...
Great pics too.. 
R.T.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks man









bob the little hairs on my rhoms fins have gone away, i went to church came back and they were gone lol, but seem to have devloped a more visible white line. Did this happen to yours too?

i did a salt treatment anyways just in case.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I want a rhom now!


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

I really like the colors on your Rhom.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks


----------



## chomp chomp (Oct 28, 2003)

Rocker, very nice Rhom


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

awsome rhom, now you need to plant it


----------



## Kohran (Mar 10, 2006)

nice fish


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

o man that would be sweet, i need the money first


thebluyak said:


> awsome rhom, now you need to plant it


thanks guys


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

HE FINALLY ATE


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

very nice pics rocker, and congrats on him eating, I always get uneasy to u get that confirmed first eat out of the way


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks!

ya im glad i got feeding out of the way, he was not eaten for 1 and a half weeks before then

more!
you will notice its mostly head shots, this is because he wont sotp attacking the damn camera.

I got an amazing pic of this guy but im saving it for the POTM, srry guys :laugh: 
View attachment 126199

View attachment 126200

View attachment 126201

View attachment 126202

View attachment 126203

View attachment 126204

View attachment 126205

View attachment 126206

View attachment 126207


gotta love them scales


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Looking good, really nice purple sheen too him


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

That's a beautiful looking rhom Carlo; I'm kicking myself for not noticing this thread until just now. I really like his blue sheen, very impressive.








~Taylor~


----------



## gloom (Nov 11, 2006)

rocker said:


> i suck at taking pics. Will get better ones tomorrow when its brighter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedSpilo (Mar 18, 2006)

sick rhom very nice color!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

thanks alot guys









i got a couple pics of him attacking my magnet alega cleaner but they were all blruy and crap


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

Beautiful color in that Rhom. Nice very Nice.


----------

